
Germany plans Covid-19 'immunity certificates' - unclebucknasty
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-germany-covid-19-immunity-certificates-testing-social-distancing-lockdown-2020-3
======
mtmail
There is no such plan by the government. The project of collecting the data
hasn't been approved yet. The researcher was suggesting a certificate, that's
not part of the project though. (In German he talked about a kind of
"Impfpass" =
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carte_Jaune](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carte_Jaune))

